# PC Zusammenstellung - 2 Fragen



## 8walter8 (25. August 2015)

Hi,

ich möchte mir den folgenden PC zusammenstellen und habe 2 Fragen dazu - die erste ist natürlich "passt es so?" - also die Zusammenstellung prinzipiell ... - und die zweite Frage, nachdem der letzte Zusammenbau vor 5 Jahren war - gibt es Shops wo ich so etwas in vollem Umfang zu einem guten Preis nachfragen kann, oder muss ich wirklich über zig Vergleichsportale und durch diverse Shops mal durch?

Die Konfig:

1    Motherboard    ASUS    Z170 DELUXE        
1    Prozessor    Intel    6700K         
1    Kühler    Noctua    NH-D15S         
1    RAM    G.Skill    F4-3600C17D-8GVK       16G  
2    HD    Samsung    SM951-NVMe 512G    M.2    MZVPV512HDGL-00000
1    Grafik    ASUS    GTX 908Ti Strix          
1    BD-Laufwerk    Pioneer    BDR-209EBK         
1    Card Reader    CSL    3,5" All in One USB 3.0          CSL 22564
1    Netzteil    BeQuiet    Dark Power Pro 650W    mit cable management     

Gehäuse, Maus und Tastatur werden vom alten PC recycled, für eine Empfehlung eines vernünftigen 4K Monitors mit 27" bin ich offen ... - idealerweise mit eingebauten Lautsprechern, ich habe keinen Platz für 5.1 bzw. finde ich die meisten Lautsprecherlösungen nicht besonders gelungen ...


          Besten Dank schon mal,
           Walter


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2015)

Also, das ist echt jetzt eine sehr sehr teure Auswahl, grad wenn du auch noch von preisvergleichseiten redest und scheinbar auf jeden Euro achtest ^^  bist du sicher, dass du das so nehmen willst? Die CPU ist nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du übertakten willst, und in dem Fall reicht dann völlig ein Board für 120-160€ aus. Auch beim Kühler kannst du mit Modellen für 30-50€ super übertakten. Das RAM spielt keine so große Rolle, da musst du kein "schnelles" haben, nur weil du übertaktest - zudem hast du jetzt welches, das wirklich extrem teuer ist. Das hier zB kostet nicht mal die Hälfte und hat halt "nur" 3000MHz, aber da merkst du zum 3600er sicher keinen Unterschied.  

Eine GTX 980 Ti ist auch so ne Sache - starke Leistung, klar, aber die kostet doppelt so viel wie eine GTX 970, leistet aber "nur" 40% mehr, und eine GTX 970 reicht schon dicke aus für eine ganze Weile - da würde ich lieber die GTX 970 nehmen und dann halt in 1-2 Jahren ne neue, da hast du dann in der Summe weniger ausgegeben und mit der neuen Karte sicher trotzdem eine, die sogar besser als eine GTX 980 Ti ist. Allerdings: wenn du wirklich 4k nutzen willst (ich halte es zu früh für 4k), "musst" du vlt in der Tat die GTX 980 Ti nehmen...

BD: für Filme lieber nen externen Player, die kosten auch nicht mehr als ein BD-Laufwekr + gute Software. Und für den Rest braucht man kein BD

Netzteil: 500W reichen dicke, da kannst du ein modulares mit guter Effizienz (silver oder Gold) für 60-80€ nehmen. 

SSD: wieso zwei? Du willst doch nicht etwa RAID machen? Das bringt nämlich nix, die SSD sind eh schon so schnell, dass du davon rein gar nix hast.

Monitor: sicher wegen der Lautsprecher? Du willst ne Hammergrafik, aber dann einen miesen Büro-Sound? ^^  Was genau findest du an Lautsprecherlösungen denn nicht gelungen?


Du kannst da also ne Menge sparen, ohne an Leistung zu verlieren, und mit ner anderen Karte sogar noch mehr.


Zusammenbau machen zB alternate (recht teuer) oder hardwareversand, wobei letztere bald ein Insolvenzverfahren anstehen haben - aber es sieht so aus, als würde das nur "formal" durchgezogenen werden und den Geschäftsbetrieb nicht mehr stören, ich vermute, dass es da um eine Abspaltung von Atelco geht - wenn du da sichergehen willst, dann bestell per Nachnahme


----------



## 8walter8 (25. August 2015)

Hmmmm, Danke für die Antwort - ich möchte die nächsten 5 Jahre oder mehr das Teil nicht mehr angreifen, also auch nichts nachrüsten wie z.b. Grafikkarte. 2 x SSD - eine für OS und eine für Daten die gerade bearbeitet werden - alles andere liegt sowieso am Server. Also im Normalfall reichen mit 500G als Festplatte aus. Raid muss nicht, wär aber witzig 

Das Netzteil ist quasi als Vorsorge zu sehen, falls doch noch einiges in den PC kommt, von dem ich jetzt noch nix weiss ....

Externer BD Player steht wieder irgendwo rum, drum hätt ich ihn lieber eingebaut ...

Lautsprecher: Ja, ich will eine Hammergrafik für Videos, Fotos und Spiele - Tollen Sound brauch ich am PC nicht - falls ich guten Sound brauche geh ich ins Wohnzimmer und dreh auf was dort so rumsteht zum Lärm machen ;o) Oder spiel dort mit der Xbox ....

Aber sollte jemand eine schöne Stereo Lösung für unterm Bildschirm kennen, die ich nicht extra auf- und abdrehen muss, bin ich gerne bereit mir die anzusehen. Ich brauche beim PC nur "Ton", wenn er gut ist dann isses toll, aber tollen Sound benötige ich nicht ...

Ich weiss was ich etwa will, natürlich schau ich dann noch auf den Preis wenn ich mir schon sowas leiste ... 

Besten Dank mal fürs erste


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2015)

8walter8 schrieb:


> Hmmmm, Danke für die Antwort - ich möchte die nächsten 5 Jahre oder mehr das Teil nicht mehr angreifen, also auch nichts nachrüsten wie z.b. Grafikkarte


 Das ist aber ehrlich gesagt "dumm", weil du für den gleichen Gesamtpreis, wenn du einfach 1-2 aufrüstest und das Budget über einen längeren Zeitraum streckst, auch in 4-5 Jahren immer noch einen Top-PC haben könntest, der viel stärker ist als der, den du im Sinn hast. Vor allem Grafikkarten:  die CPU zB wird sicher sowieso 4-5 Jahre reichen, weil in Sachen CPU die Anforderungen immer nur sehr moderat steigen, aber die GTX 980 Ti wird halt spätestens in 2-3 Jahren auch nicht mehr so dolle sein.

ich mein: allein CPU 370€, Board 280€, RAM 380€, das sind 1030€  => wenn du "nur" einen Xeon E3-1231 v3 nimmst (quasi ein i7-4770 ohne Grafikeinheit), auf Übertaktung verzichtest usw., dann sind das nur 260+90+100€ für die CPU mit Board und 16GB RAM, also 450€. Das ist weniger als die Hälfte, und bisher ist der 6700K in Games keine 10% schneller als der Xeon ^^  selbst falls der 6700K in 3-4 Jahren vielleicht mal, vlt auch wg Übertaktung, 30% Vorsprung hätte: wenn du DANN den Xeon&co verkaufst und eine dann aktuelle neue CPU+Board+RAM für wieder 450-500€ holst, wäre das garantiert schneller als der 6700K, und du hast dann in der Summe immer noch klar unter 1000€ ausgegeben.


----------



## 8walter8 (25. August 2015)

Also ich fass mal zusammen:

es geht mit anderen Komponenten billiger ...
aber, das ist mir schon klar - die Zusammenstellung passt ja wohl ..
Meine Frage war ja - passt es, und nicht: gehts bei ähnlicher Leistung mit biligen Komponenten.
... Auf der anderen Seite - wenn ich nur Ton will und keinen Sound, da sollte ich mehr machen 
;o)
Zusammenbauen werd ich es selbst. Ich werd mich also durch die Vergleichsportale durcharbeiten - 4K Monitor-Forschung inbegriffen, Ton Lösung bleibt wohl auch herkömmlich ...

Danke jedenfalls,
Walter


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2015)

8walter8 schrieb:


> Also ich fass mal zusammen:
> 
> es geht mit anderen Komponenten billiger ...
> aber, das ist mir schon klar - die Zusammenstellung passt ja wohl ..
> Meine Frage war ja - passt es, und nicht: gehts bei ähnlicher Leistung mit biligen Komponenten.


 Okay, wenn du Geld rausschmeissen willst, kannst du gern machen, in dem Sinne passt es. Für mich heißt "passt es?" aber halt auch immer, ob es PREISLICH passt.


----------



## 8walter8 (1. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, wenn du Geld rausschmeissen willst, kannst du gern machen, in dem Sinne passt es. Für mich heißt "passt es?" aber halt auch immer, ob es PREISLICH passt.



Huii, hart formuliert - nein, ich will mein Geld nicht rausschmeissen, aber ich wollt mir mal wieder was tolles bauen, an dem ich Freude hab, was technologisch am neuesten Stand ist und das mich die nächsten 5 Jahre nicht mehr drüber nachdenken lässt, ob ich irgendwass aufrüsten muss. Macht wahrscheinlich jedem Freude der es sich leisten will. 

Ich hab mir halt die Teile jetzt quer durchs Internet zusammengesucht und bestellt bzw. versucht zu bestellen. auf geizhals oder sonstwo gelistete sind ja auch nicht immer die günstigsten oder besten.

Als Rat hier hätte mich eher gefreut was man besser machen kann und nicht nur wie man günstig ein System bauen kann. Bzw. ganz toll wäre gewesen wenn ich vorher schon gewusst hätte, das der 6700k momentan nirgendwo lagernd ist und auch die Samsung SSD nirgendwo auf der Welt lagernd ist ... Auch beim DDR4 bin ich noch am suchen, da hab ich was gefunden was gut und günstig ist, hab aber vorm bestellen nachgefragt ob der Preis stimmt, um dann nicht im nachhinein enttäuscht zu sein.

Naja, jetzt steht in kürze ein Haufen toller Sachen zu Hause rum, ich kann ihn wohl aber eine zeitlang noch nicht zusammenbauen. Oder kommt in kürze von jemand anderem eine schnelle M.2 SSD auf den Markt und es lohnt sich das weitere warten?

Besten Gruß,

Walter


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2015)

der 6700k war vor 1-2 Wochen noch lieferbar, da kann man nix machen...    

SSD: da kannst du auch jede andere nehmen, die nicht grad nen "miesen" Schreibwert hat. Das muss nicht die "gute" Samsung sein. zB diese http://geizhals.de/sandisk-x300-512gb-sd7sb7s-512g-1022-sd7sb7s-512g-1122-a1201453.html?hloc=de  oder http://geizhals.de/crucial-bx100-500gb-ct500bx100ssd1-a1215184.html?hloc=de Und M.2 ist halt sehr teuer, bringt aber an sich IMO nix merkbares, da du gar nicht so große Datenmengen laden/schreiben musst, um den Vorteil beim Übertragungsspeed zu einer SSD mit 400-600MB/s zu merken. Bei M.2 muss es halt für die neuen Boards AFAIK M.2 PCIe sein - da gibt es zB diese hier Samsung SSD SM951 512GB, M.2 (MZHPV512HDGL-00000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  is halt fast doppelt so teuer wie eine normale SATA-SSD.

DDR4: zB das hier kostet keine 120€ und wäre bei alternate vorrätig Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL13-15-15-28 (CMK16GX4M2A2133C13R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und schnelleres bringt Dir halt an sich keine Vorteile. Oder hier "sogar" schnelleres und keine 110€, bei mindfactory lieferbar Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 8walter8 (1. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> der 6700k war vor 1-2 Wochen noch lieferbar, da kann man nix machen...
> 
> SSD: da kannst du auch jede andere nehmen, die nicht grad nen "miesen" Schreibwert hat. Das muss nicht die "gute" Samsung sein. zB diese SanDisk X300 512GB, SATA (SD7SB7S-512G-1022/SD7SB7S-512G-1122) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Crucial BX100 500GB, SATA (CT500BX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Und M.2 ist halt sehr teuer, bringt aber an sich IMO nix merkbares, da du gar nicht so große Datenmengen laden/schreiben musst, um den Vorteil beim Übertragungsspeed zu einer SSD mit 400-600MB/s zu merken. Bei M.2 muss es halt für die neuen Boards AFAIK M.2 PCIe sein - da gibt es zB diese hier Samsung SSD SM951 512GB, M.2 (MZHPV512HDGL-00000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  is halt fast doppelt so teuer wie eine normale SATA-SSD.
> 
> DDR4: zB das hier kostet keine 120€ und wäre bei alternate vorrätig Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL13-15-15-28 (CMK16GX4M2A2133C13R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und schnelleres bringt Dir halt an sich keine Vorteile. Oder hier "sogar" schnelleres und keine 110€, bei mindfactory lieferbar Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL15-17-17 (HX426C15FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Hmmm, ich hab derzeit (seit Jahren) SSD, da gibts schon merkbare Unterschiede. Große Datenmengen gibts immer wieder mal, da hilft das massiv.

Die M.2 SSD die Du beschreibst ist genau die aus meiner Konfiguration, und eben nicht lieferbar.

DDR4 mit 3600 und 16GB hab ich mir heute um 185,- geholt - und ja, es ist eine Marke - Corsair. Man muss nur suchen. Dafür hab ich gleich 2 Kits bestellt -> 32GB ...

Schade das es in diesem Forum nur einen Wissenden gibt, und der halt nur eine eingeschränkte Sichtweise hat - das ist nicht böse gemeint - das ist eine subjektive Beobachtung - geholfen oder weiter gebracht hat es mich leider nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2015)

8walter8 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich hab derzeit (seit Jahren) SSD, da gibts schon merkbare Unterschiede. Große Datenmengen gibts immer wieder mal, da hilft das massiv.


 die alten SSD waren ja teils "nur" 200MB schnell, und stattdessen 400-500 macht da schon nen Unterschied bei den Datenmengen, die typischerweise am PC schnell geladen werden müssen. Aber ansonsten: wenn ein Spiel zB mal 2GB in kurzer Zeit laden "will", dann ist das schon ne Menge - und da merkst du doch IMHO keinen Unterschied, ob es nun in 2 oder 4 Sekunden lädt, zumal zusätzlich zur reinen Ladezeit ja fast immer noch CPU-Rechenarbeit dazukommt - d.h. ein Spiel "lädt" 30 Sekunden, davon 26 Sekunden Entpacken von Daten usw. und 4 Sekunden das Laden von 2GB bei 500MB/s. Bei ner SSD mit 1000MB/s sind es halt 2 Sekunden für die reinen Daten, also in der Summe 28 statt 30 Sekunden - ist das den doppelten Preis wert? Wenn ja, dann ist die M.2 das Richtige für Dich. Für 99% der User wäre es aber nix. 

Oder lädst du aus irgendeinem Grund mal echt viele GB am Stück von der SSD, wo du wirklich dann Zb statt zb 30 Sekunden nur 15 brauchst? Wenn ja: worum geht es dabei denn? Nur aus Interesse, nicht zum madig machen  




> Die M.2 SSD die Du beschreibst ist genau die aus meiner Konfiguration, und eben nicht lieferbar.


 äh, doch? ^^ 512GB Samsung SM951 M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s MLC Toggle




> Schade das es in diesem Forum nur einen Wissenden gibt, und der halt nur eine eingeschränkte Sichtweise hat - das ist nicht böse gemeint - das ist eine subjektive Beobachtung - geholfen oder weiter gebracht hat es mich leider nicht.


 nö. das is ja völlig okay, wenn du andere Tipps erhofft hast, und meine Sicht ist ja nicht "eingeschränkt". Sondern ich dachte lediglich, dass du Dir NICHT bewusst bist, dass du für kaum Mehrleistung viel draufzahlst. Denn was meinst du, wie oft hier Leute ganz teure Sachen als Beispiel nehmen, weil sie glauben, die seien dann auch viel besser, und am Ende dann heilfroh sind, wenn sie erfahren, dass sie für nur 2-10% mehr Leistung 50% draufzahlen würden? Die nehmen dann liebend gerne das günstigere Paket.  

  Du bist ehrlich gesagt bis auf einen anderen User, der unbedingt zwei Titan-Grafikkarten kaufen wollte, der erste seit Jahren, der weiß, dass die Sachen viel Geld kosten und kaum schneller als günstigere Sachen sind und trotzdem das Geld auf den Tisch legt und offenbar nur wissen will, ob es "passt" im Sinne von "kompatibel"   wenn ich das geahnt hätte, hätte ich das Setup einfach als okay durchgewunken


----------



## 8walter8 (1. September 2015)

Sorry, die SSD, die ich wollte, ist die NVMe Version - die gibts nirgends.

By the way, ich hab einige SSDs - von den ersten langsamen bis hin zu den heute aktuell schnellen - also wenn es von 200 auf 400 einen Sprung gibt, dann auch von 5-600 auf 2000. 

Wenn man einen HD Film schneidet merkt man den Unterschied ...

Aber trotzdem in jedem Fall Danke für Deine Antworten


----------



## Shorty484 (3. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die alten SSD waren ja teils "nur" 200MB schnell, und stattdessen 400-500 macht da schon nen Unterschied bei den Datenmengen, die typischerweise am PC schnell geladen werden müssen. Aber ansonsten: wenn ein Spiel zB mal 2GB in kurzer Zeit laden "will", dann ist das schon ne Menge - und da merkst du doch IMHO keinen Unterschied, ob es nun in 2 oder 4 Sekunden lädt, zumal zusätzlich zur reinen Ladezeit ja fast immer noch CPU-Rechenarbeit dazukommt - d.h. ein Spiel "lädt" 30 Sekunden, davon 26 Sekunden Entpacken von Daten usw. und 4 Sekunden das Laden von 2GB bei 500MB/s. Bei ner SSD mit 1000MB/s sind es halt 2 Sekunden für die reinen Daten, also in der Summe 28 statt 30 Sekunden - ist das den doppelten Preis wert? Wenn ja, dann ist die M.2 das Richtige für Dich. Für 99% der User wäre es aber nix.
> 
> Oder lädst du aus irgendeinem Grund mal echt viele GB am Stück von der SSD, wo du wirklich dann Zb statt zb 30 Sekunden nur 15 brauchst? Wenn ja: worum geht es dabei denn? Nur aus Interesse, nicht zum madig machen
> 
> ...



Deshalb hab ich nach den ersten 2 Posts dann doch nichts dazu geschrieben. Da kann man genau so gut einem Millionär erzählen, das er keine 3 Farraris braucht, um von A nach B zu kommen . Manche müssen ihr Geld halt unbedingt los werden, da kann man nix machen.


----------



## 8walter8 (3. September 2015)

Vergleich mit dem Auto gefällt mir prinzipiell, aber man muss in den Foren prinzipiell nicht immer so übertreiben - gaaaanz locker bleiben. Es kaufen sich eben auch nicht alle das Top vernünftige Auto mit dem wenigsten Verbrauch und nur 55PS. Da ist eben Emotion drinnen - manche verstehen es und manche verstehen nicht mal das man ein Auto hat ...

Auch bei den Teilen - ich bin begeisterter Techniker und da ist eben auch Emotion drinnen - hab heute die Grafikkarte und den Kühler geliefert bekommen - allein die Verpackung gefällt mir. Die Teile umso mehr ... - Dafür hab ich halt andere Hobbies nicht, die wiederum Geld kosten und die wieder wer anderer nicht versteht, sauf nicht, rauch nicht ... - und will nicht fragen ob ich mir das kaufen darf - sondern ob es passt und wo man es günstig bekommt - auch bei teuren Autos feilscht man um den Preis oder Zubehör ...

Bin ganz stolz eben selber auch echt guten und günstigen DDR4-3600 Speicher gefunden zu haben und jetzt statt 16G sogar 32G ins Gehäuse packen zu können ...

... und falls wen interessiert - ja ich hab auch einen Monitor mit "gutem" Ton gefunden - von ASUS den MX27AQ - der sieht auch noch - für meine Begriffe - toll aus auf dem Schreibtisch ...

Ich habe hier - ich unterstelle mal  - wirklich gut gemeinte Antworten bekommen. Leider auf Fragen die ich nicht gestellt habe - ich habe nie gefragt ob das unnötig teuer ist, oder ob es billiger geht - das weiss ich selbst, dass man es günstiger haben kann. Aber dann noch darauf rumreiten - das ist mir unverständlich ... - ich werfe auch niemand vor wenn er Ferrari fährt,oder was immer teureres hat als notwendig.

AAAABER: Nachdem ich fast alles schon geliefert bekommen habe - ich kanns nicht zusammenbauen - weil das Teil nirgendwo auf der Welt lieferbar ist:

HD    Samsung    SM951-NVMe 512G    M.2    MZVPV512HDGL-00000

So - also eine offene Frage wär da noch: Irgendwer eine gute Idee wo ich das gute Stück herbekomme oder genauso performante Alternativen? Ich hab leider nix gefunden.

... und jetz bin ich gespannt ob es hierauf vielleicht noch eine Antwort gibt die in Richtung Beantwortung der Frage geht .... - würd mich freuen - sonst, war alles teuer und ich kanns nicht mal zusammen bauen - das ist gaaaanz blöd ....


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2015)

Nö, genau DIE Samsung-SSD gibt es wohl in der Tat nicht lieferbar derzeit, nur die (von den Daten her) etwas langsamere,

und nur zur Klarstellung: "_Leider auf Fragen die ich nicht gestellt habe_" => doch, denn mit "passt es so?" meinen eben 99,9% der Leute (auch), ob es PREISLICH okay ist und nicht einfach nue ob es TECHNISCH passt - ich hoffe das hast du jetzt verstanden. Ich würde es sogar scheisse finden, wenn auf so eine Frage in einem Forum alle User die Fragen zu 100% wörtlich nehmen, als wäre man auf einem Jura-Kolloqium, und NICHT der Hinweis käm, dass es "passt", aber von Preis-Leistung her wenig clever ist     Lieber es meckern 10 Leute, dass sie an sich nur wissen wollten, ob es "kompatibel" ist, als dass auch nur EINER später was kauft, wo er später total sauer ist, dass er wegen 10% mehr Leistung 50% draufzahlt und dann rumerzählt, dass man hier schlecht beraten wird.

Und DASS es "passt"  hab ich ja AUCH direkt gesagt.


----------



## 8walter8 (4. September 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nö, genau DIE Samsung-SSD gibt es wohl in der Tat nicht lieferbar derzeit, nur die (von den Daten her) etwas langsamere,
> 
> und nur zur Klarstellung: "_Leider auf Fragen die ich nicht gestellt habe_" => doch, denn mit "passt es so?" meinen eben 99,9% der Leute (auch), ob es PREISLICH okay ist und nicht einfach nue ob es TECHNISCH passt - ich hoffe das hast du jetzt verstanden. Ich würde es sogar scheisse finden, wenn auf so eine Frage in einem Forum alle User die Fragen zu 100% wörtlich nehmen, als wäre man auf einem Jura-Kolloqium, und NICHT der Hinweis käm, dass es "passt", aber von Preis-Leistung her wenig clever ist     Lieber es meckern 10 Leute, dass sie an sich nur wissen wollten, ob es "kompatibel" ist, als dass auch nur EINER später was kauft, wo er später total sauer ist, dass er wegen 10% mehr Leistung 50% draufzahlt und dann rumerzählt, dass man hier schlecht beraten wird.
> 
> Und DASS es "passt"  hab ich ja AUCH direkt gesagt.



 Schaade, hätt mich so auf die Samsung oder über aufgezeigte Alternativen gefreut ...
Richtig, wir sind nicht auf einem Jura Kolloqium, freu mich immer über zusätzliche Info, aber am Anfang war nur der Preis als Antwort, ebenso bei der 2. Antwort ... - dann war ich zu hartnäckig und dann kam ein "passt".
Ich finde auch toll wie Du hier im Forum Deinen Beitrag leistest, will ich auch nicht schmälern - ein Post wie oben, wo man sagt warum man nix postet, ist ja nur mässig wertvoll für jemanden der einen Rat sucht 

Jaaa, sonst, möchte ja auch einen Beitrag leisten -- den Bildschirm, den ich gefunden habe, dazu habe ich bereits Feedback gegeben, vielleicht hilfts ja wen der hier mitliest mit ähnlichen Anforderungen wie ich - und der Speicher , den ich günstig gefunden habe ist der mit folgender
Bezeichnung:	Corsair DIMM 16GB DDR4-3600 Kit (CMK8GX4M2B3600C1 - Preis steht ja weiter oben - vielleicht - ob vernünftig oder nicht - freut sich auch jemand über so ein Teil für sein nächstes Build.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2015)

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit deinem bald neuen PC


----------



## Shorty484 (5. September 2015)

8walter8 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch toll wie Du hier im Forum Deinen Beitrag leistest, will ich auch nicht schmälern - ein Post wie oben, wo man sagt warum man nix postet, ist ja nur mässig wertvoll für jemanden der einen Rat sucht


Nun, mein Rat wäre genau so ausgefallen, wie der von Herbboy. Und da Du dies ja als eingeschränkte Sichtweise betitelst, wäre dieser genau so wenig wertvoll für Dich gewesen.


----------



## 8walter8 (5. September 2015)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Nun, mein Rat wäre genau so ausgefallen, wie der von Herbboy. Und da Du dies ja als eingeschränkte Sichtweise betitelst, wäre dieser genau so wenig wertvoll für Dich gewesen.



Na, hauptsache Dein Beitragzähler ist jetzt nochmal um 1 höher ... 

HD    Samsung    SM951-NVMe 512G    M.2    MZVPV512HDGL-00000 gibts gerade bei flexxmemory (uk) - falls sie noch so nerds wie ich suchen - nach meiner Bestellung noch 13 Stück auf Lager .... 

 - Build demnächst komplett - yipiiii


----------

